# Will HR10 still require HD Access once all MPEG-2 are shut off?



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I want to give my S-I-L one of my old HR10's as she wants another DVR to replace an SD receiver and likes the TiVo interface. She has an HD TV, but can't afford the $10/mo. HD Access fee.

Does anyone know if the HD Access fee be required for the HR10's once the MPEG-2 feeds go away. They have no interest in HD.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No official policy has been announced AFAIK.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> I want to give my S-I-L one of my old HR10's as she wants another DVR to replace an SD receiver and likes the TiVo interface. She has an HD TV, but can't afford the $10/mo. HD Access fee.
> 
> Does anyone know if the HD Access fee be required for the HR10's once the MPEG-2 feeds go away. They have no interest in HD.


I'll let you know because once I can't receive any MPEG2 HD channels on my HR10-250(because I bought it for SD programming) I plan to cancel HD access and save $9.99.:sure:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> I want to give my S-I-L one of my old HR10's as she wants another DVR to replace an SD receiver and likes the TiVo interface. She has an HD TV, but can't afford the $10/mo. HD Access fee.
> 
> Does anyone know if the HD Access fee be required for the HR10's once the MPEG-2 feeds go away. They have no interest in HD.


DirecTV's SD feeds will be around for several more years, so there's no need to worry about this. No HD Access Fee is required.


----------

